# MKIV X ROMEO5



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My first handgun with glass on top.
The Sig Romeo5 was a gift from my best girl.
I plan to get it to the range this weekend.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I may attempt my first glass upgrade on my Ruger Mark III 22/45 and try the Sig Romeo5. Just have not made the decision just yet. Several years ago, I put a fiber optic on the front sight and loved the outcome.
*Let me know what you think of the Sig Romeo5 and how it works for you.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

rickclark28 said:


> I may attempt my first glass upgrade on my Ruger Mark III 22/45 and try the Sig Romeo5. Just have not made the decision just yet. Several years ago, I put a fiber optic on the front sight and loved the outcome.
> *Let me know what you think of the Sig Romeo5 and how it works for you.


The Romeo 5 is great piece. It works fine on tbe MKIV.
I may get a Holosun that is more size apropriate for a pistol though.


----------

